# Giant's RideSense??? ANT+??? What is compatible?



## WannaBeTourRider (Mar 8, 2014)

Hey guys,
I just got a Giant TCR Advanced with RideSense. It states that it is ANT+ compatible. Are all cycling computers ANT+? I've been searching this forum and others and haven't seen a clear answer. Garmin is a name that kept popping up as compatible. Are there others? Can anyone please shed some light for me?
Thanks! -Kevin-


----------



## Jpcoates155 (Dec 12, 2011)

Garmin is the most widely used. Best is subjective. I use a Garmin Edge 500 paired with my TCR and love it.


----------



## WannaBeTourRider (Mar 8, 2014)

Do you know if all computers are compatible?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Not all computers are compatible with the ANT+ protocol. Garmins are a nice product that is compatible, but there are others. Some bontrager (trek) computers are compatible, as is the Cateye CC-GL50. There are others, I'm sure.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

WannaBeTourRider said:


> Do you know if all computers are compatible?


C'mon...at least make the effort to do a tiny little bit of research before asking stuff like this. No...not all computers are compatible, but ALL ANT+ computers are. If you want to know if a certain model of a certain product is ANT+, check the manufacturers website and you'll get all the information you'll need.


----------



## WannaBeTourRider (Mar 8, 2014)

If you actually read my initial post you would see that I did do research. I'm a newbie. I was still confused by ANT+ and RideSense. Not all websites are as clear on this topic as you make it sound. That is why I asked the question. I didn't ask it to have you judge the effort of my research. I thought this forum was to help each other -)


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

Giant actually do a Neos Ant+ computer that links in with no hassle to the Ridesense sensor.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

WannaBeTourRider said:


> If you actually read my initial post you would see that I did do research. I'm a newbie. I was still confused by ANT+ and RideSense. Not all websites are as clear on this topic as you make it sound. That is why I asked the question. I didn't ask it to have you judge the effort of my research. I thought this forum was to help each other -)


Don't you worry, I read your first post. And understood it. You asked "Are all cycling computers ANT+?" Any research at all would tell you the answer to this. 

Then you said you'd seen that Garmin is compatible and asked if any others were. Again, a few seconds on google and you'd have your answer.


----------



## GavinCurtis (Aug 21, 2017)

cxwrench said:


> Don't you worry, I read your first post. And understood it. You asked "Are all cycling computers ANT+?" Any research at all would tell you the answer to this.
> 
> Then you said you'd seen that Garmin is compatible and asked if any others were. Again, a few seconds on google and you'd have your answer.


Turn down the ego a little, your blinding me. TourRider actually asked a relatively good question because there is not much detail about what makes ANT+ technology any different than conventional wireless sending units aside from embedding multiple points of data in the radio packet vs 1 of a conventional. Still doesn't answer the question because I myself wondered if the speed data was standardized for all computers. After finding the engineering datasheet for the chip used in ANT+ technology, it is its own beast. However, there are other inexpensive units out there which are compatible, but not listed anywhere as being so. Pyle makes a $27 bike computer that works with ANT+ available on Amazon.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

GavinCurtis said:


> Turn down the ego a little, your blinding me. TourRider actually asked a relatively good question because there is not much detail about what makes ANT+ technology any different than conventional wireless sending units aside from embedding multiple points of data in the radio packet vs 1 of a conventional. Still doesn't answer the question because I myself wondered if the speed data was standardized for all computers. After finding the engineering datasheet for the chip used in ANT+ technology, it is its own beast. However, there are other inexpensive units out there which are compatible, but not listed anywhere as being so. Pyle makes a $27 bike computer that works with ANT+ available on Amazon.


Awesome post #1...give me crap for something that happened over 3 years ago. Might want to check those post dates before you get all riled up. 

Oh, welcome to the forum.


----------



## GavinCurtis (Aug 21, 2017)

cxwrench said:


> Awesome post #1...give me crap for something that happened over 3 years ago. Might want to check those post dates before you get all riled up.
> 
> Oh, welcome to the forum.


Thanks for the welcome 

I realize this is 3 years old, but google search on bicycle computer compatible with ANT+ technology brings this forum thread to the very top.

ANT+ uses the same radio transceiver as Bluetooth, but with proprietary data packets. Now the neat thing is if anybody has an older iPhone laying around that is in a drawer, it may potentially make a great GPS bicycle computer. There are some apps out there such as iBike that if you have version 8.00 or earlier Apple iOS, you can supposedly interface with ANT+ as the Bluetooth module can supposedly be reconfigured. I personally have not tried this. Later versions of firmware apparently no longer allow support. Anyways, just throwing that out there. Android may also have more flexibility.... so anybody that reads this should look for ANT+ compatible apps. Probably more Android support than iPhone.


----------

